# Best gloves with full protection?



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Alright, I broke my hand the other day while riding XC. I clipped a plastic trail sign at just the right angle with my knuckles, and broke the hand bone behind my ring finger (4th metacarpal). Now I've got 4 weeks in a cast. Anyway I decided I'm going to run full carbon knuckles for the rest of the season. Give me some advice on what gloves. Here are my recent glove experiences.

I had a pair of 2006 Fox Unabombers and they didn't last too long before tearing.

I had a pair of 2007 661 CG2 but the palms wore through, and the carbon knuckles irritated my hand.

This year I bought 661 Decend because although not carbon, they were described as: Full coverage hard-core riding glove. Ultimate protection with internal molded EVA and external direct molded TPR armor. I was happy with them until I broke my hand on the first impact on them.

I was thinking about the 661 CK-1, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I've had two Carbon Knuckle gloves. First the Gracia's from 661, those were pretty good but wore down incredibly fast. I have the Fox Bombers which fit good and protect well, but they get incredibly hot and uncomfortable riding in semi-hot weather. 

I think the Carbon Knuckle idea is hit or miss. When you have them on they seem like they would protect you in when you tangle with the bars, but I've never ever ran into that problem before. If you're hurting your knuckles on your bars a lot, consider adjusting the position of your brake levers. 

If I had to choose a Carbon Knuckle glove based on previous experience I would have to go Gracia's. They wear out fast but they breathe a little better than the Fox Bombers.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I never had any specific problems with hitting hands before, and my broken hand is probably a freak thing. I was just tooling around on the local XC trail after work. 

I mainly want CF knuckle to avoid re-injury until I get 100% healed, and would agree it's unnecessary most of the time. 

How would "adjusting the position of your brake levers", prevent things hitting your knuckles?
Are you suggesting positioning the levers in such a way to deflect stuff?

I have my levers angled with the angle of my hands on the bars, and moved in so I get the most leverage. I think moving brake levers would do more harm than good.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

oldskoolbiker said:


> How would "adjusting the position of your brake levers", prevent things hitting your knuckles?
> Are you suggesting positioning the levers in such a way to deflect stuff?


From what you were saying I was thinking that you were worried about taking a fall and having your hands get tangled up in your brake levers/handlebars and inflicting lots of pain and suffering (Cause it does happen). If you are referring to say, slamming your hands into a tree or something, then Carbon Fiber knuckles is a great idea.

I had my brake lever and shifter setup so only my fingers were ultimately in contact with what I needed, and that they weren't hovering around my knuckles or locking my hands to my bars. I have a DH setup though.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> From what you were saying I was thinking that you were worried about taking a fall and having your hands get tangled up in your brake levers/handlebars and inflicting lots of pain and suffering (Cause it does happen). If you are referring to say, slamming your hands into a tree or something, then Carbon Fiber knuckles is a great idea.
> 
> I had my brake lever and shifter setup so only my fingers were ultimately in contact with what I needed, and that they weren't hovering around my knuckles or locking my hands to my bars. I have a DH setup though.


No no problems with bike controls hitting my hands, I talking trees and such. I clipped that sign on the XC trail right on the knuckle. I hit the side of the sign which was only like 5mm wide. I race Expert DH and Freeride, so I want something so I won't re-injure myself.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

the new 661 CK1 gloves are pretty nice... Feels like an XC glove with CF knuckles. Breathes pretty good too


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I had the original 661 CG gloves. I loved those things. SUPER comfy, and I never wore through the palm, or damage my hands. My only complaint was that I washed them once and the carbon knuckle on the right hand flattered out a little bit and lost it's natural and ergonomic curvature which is supposed to match your hands when gripped around your handlebar/grips.

I'm now running a set of Specialized Fortress gloves (circa' 2006) which have held up EXTREMELY well, taken more knocks than I care to remember, and while they were pricey (I think I paid $65), they are well worth it. I have a season and a 1/2 under them, and they're fantastic.
*
The older version (what I have):*









The new version:

(Note that the new ones in white and all black don't have the additional carbon knuckle on the thumb. Having that second carbon knuckle has proven priceless time and again.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have those 06 specialezed fortreses and they are great. i havnt taken a spilll sliding on the hands yet, but when i do im sure its going to rip the palm apart. but other than that they are great. oh and the velcro blows balls.

just get these


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

BMW gloves. I got 2 seasons out of them. They are extermly durable, thick, padded, reinforced, whatever, they are glorious. My second pair fell out of the truck bed after a week :'(. Gotta get another pair soon


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Prettym1k3, did you throw them in the dryer? Carbon Fiber plus the heat in the dryer don't do too well.

I hand wash my gloves, and let em air dry.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Thees gloves are preety hard core
http://scottusa.com/us_en/product/97/1063/dh_radical

(how do you paste pictures from the internet to threads?)


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)




----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

If you want the best out there, look at Dainese. The Techno Air 4 & Techno Lite Evo Gloves are some of the best on the market. They've gotten into fusing hard/soft material in manner that gives a ton of protection without being clunky or too hot.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

one vote for troy lee designs apex gloves. have only taken them for a couple of rides so can't attest to their durability, but i can say that they are super comfortable.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Hey Prettym1k3, did you throw them in the dryer? Carbon Fiber plus the heat in the dryer don't do too well.
> 
> I hand wash my gloves, and let em air dry.


Maybe I did, and maybe I didn't.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Rockgardn makes some IIRC


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'll research the suggested gloves and pick some up.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> I've had two Carbon Knuckle gloves. First the Gracia's from 661, those were pretty good but wore down incredibly fast. I have the Fox Bombers which fit good and protect well, but they get incredibly hot and uncomfortable riding in semi-hot weather.
> 
> I think the Carbon Knuckle idea is hit or miss....


Yup. Hit or miss. I've got a pair of Fox Unabombers (07s), and while they wear OK (the palms seem really solid, including after sliding on them quite a few times...I've had to stitch a couple of glove fingers....), I've found they can both help you and hurt you. Great if you plan on banging into trees or rocks and stuff - but I once managed to get the "carbon-looking knuckle" (plastic, actually) to sort of carve out a piece of my knuckle. I was like the edge of the carbon knuckle cut me (although it feels like its well protected by tissue - I guess maybe its not, at least not if you really hit them hard). Only happened once...

Anyway, for me, I prefer to run them, most of the the time they are well worth the extra warmth and clunkiness.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Those Dainese gloves are killer. Toni, you guys carry Dainese gear? i have had a good experience with the shin guards I bought back in 02. I was planning on staying with them for the rest of the gear I need.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

oldskoolbiker said:


> I never had any specific problems with hitting hands before, and my broken hand is probably a freak thing. I was just tooling around on the local XC trail after work.
> 
> I mainly want CF knuckle to avoid re-injury until I get 100% healed, and would agree it's unnecessary most of the time.
> .


right there your answer....I wouldn't worry about it but I would be really safe until it heals 100%


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i started using well ventelated motorcycle gloves

WAY more protection, only slightly hotter


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out the Rockgardn Fate gloves, Ive run them for a season + and they're great. They're just beginning to come apart at a seam, but nothing to worry about. They look a lot better in real life than they do in pictures, too.
Great protection, comfortable etc


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Here's a suggestion, don't tool around XC trails afterwork and hit random trail signs! Gosh! :thumbsup: I think Oldskool got one of the carbon 661 gloves.

Here's what I run









and yes, I wear them while trail riding


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I've had the same pair of specialized Fortress gloves for a couple of years and they are just now starting to fray a bit. I'd buy them again.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

These have always had a good wrap!
ROCKGARDN FATE Carbon Gloves












  
 
Or *MACE Gauntlet's*


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> These have always had a good wrap!
> ROCKGARDN FATE Carbon Gloves
> 
> 
> ...


----------

